# Any golden bulking items in Costco?



## rhys78 (Mar 28, 2013)

Skinny guy forever bulking here and going costcos for the usual bits (chicken etc)

Any hidden gems in there i should look out for? Got a few hours so going to have a real good look around the store for stuff to snack on etc

Thanks my muscly friends


----------



## stoic (Jul 29, 2012)

Probably a little late now but I can vouch for these:

Salmon burgers (frozen) - nice and easy 5/6 mins from frozen

Thin cut steak (frozen) - literally 30 secs -1 min in a pan

x2 massive tubs of Peanut butter < £10 (albeit not as good as Whole Earth)

Sliced sandwich meat (Turkey or Beef last time I looked)

Massive sushi platters for an occasional treat -circa £12/15


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Last time I was in there the chicken breasts wasn't the best price wise... MuscleFood is cheaper 

They had massive catering tins of tuna though, can't remember weight and price though!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

its not the best place to get things, forget the big stores and find a asain/indian run shop with their own butchers inside. you could live for near nothing from the bulk buys, oils, meats, rice, nuts


----------



## stoic (Jul 29, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Last time I was in there the chicken breasts wasn't the best price wise... MuscleFood is cheaper


agreed, I had do a lot of trimming too.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Last I time I visited (few weeks ago) Almond Butter was on offer at around £8 per kilo (inc Vat)

Coconut oil/flour was also on offer (cant recall the price)

I tend to get Dried Friut and Nuts from Costco, They have a unique taste. But for money saving then your better off in the smaller shops


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> its not the best place to get things, forget the big stores and find a asain/indian run shop with their own butchers inside. you could live for near nothing from the bulk buys, oils, meats, rice, nuts


I agree that Costco isnt the best place to get things on the cheap. Many of their products are actually cheaper in supermarkets.

Something that is quite cheap, tastes good, and is good quality however is their flank steak and ground beef (which is around 5% fat)

Its £7.99 and £7.49 respectively.

This is cheaper than anything ive seen in the supermarkets and my local butchers.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

EVOO


----------

